# Keyhole spaying.



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

A vet group near us offer this type of spaying, which, I am led to believe, only removes the ovaries. It is much less invasive and recovery is very quick. More expensive of course 

Has anyone here experience of the procedure?

Many thanks

Paul.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Some further info:

http://www.nuvet.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=11

_This is a safer, less invasive method of surgery that will give your pet much smaller wounds, less post operative pain and discomfort and a quicker recovery.

In a conventional spay a large incision is made to allow the surgeon good visualisation and handling and both the uterus and the ovaries are removed (ovariohysterectomy). Although this is an everyday procedure, it is major surgery as anyone who has had a hysterectomy will know!

However with keyhole surgery very small holes are made through the skin and muscles into the body (usually around 5mm diameter) through which a camera and long, slender, surgical instruments can be introduced to perform the surgery inside the body with maximum precision and minimal invasion.

The surgeon has excellent visualisation through the camera during the operation and can be certain that there are no complications before the wounds are stitched.

A keyhole spay is far less traumatic and only the ovaries are removed (ovariectomy).

There is no difference in the effect of the two operations and both techniques will stop the bitch from coming into season (what's more the uterine disease pyometra is still avoided as ovaries are required to contract the disease). _

I think we are inclined to have Jess spayed this way.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Paul - wish I had seen this last week before Beau was spayed as definitely looks like a better way to have them spayed though have never heard of it before your thread!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never heard of this either! It's got to be the way to go. Recovery must be so much quicker? 

Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've heard of this but it's not that widely done yet in the UK, not sure why, and I think is more common in the US.

I would have considered it if my vet had offered it.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, it seems much kinder to the dog.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

JulesB said:


> I've heard of this but it's not that widely done yet in the UK, not sure why, and I think is more common in the US.
> 
> I would have considered it if my vet had offered it.


I am led to believe it has been in common use in Europe for about 15 years on young healthy dogs. It is felt that there is no need to subject an otherwise healthy dog to the more invasive operation when a suitable alternative exists.

_'Studies have shown that the less intrusive operation means a shorter recovery time, less trauma for the dog, less dangr of operative complications. Researchers have also seen less incidence of post-spay incontinence; there has been no increase of pyo compared to dogs who have had the uterus taken out (stump pyo) as well as the ovaries._'


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Paul - wish I had seen this last week before Beau was spayed as definitely looks like a better way to have them spayed though have never heard of it before your thread!


We have been keeping an eye on your thread recently and are sad you are still having problems. Hopefully the ABs will kick in soon. Love from us all.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> We have been keeping an eye on your thread recently and are sad you are still having problems. Hopefully the ABs will kick in soon. Love from us all.


Thanks Paul - we hope so too  X


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure how up to date this list is, we have a group with 2 locations close to us.

http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> I am led to believe it has been in common use in Europe for about 15 years on young healthy dogs. It is felt that there is no need to subject an otherwise healthy dog to the more invasive operation when a suitable alternative exists.
> 
> _'Studies have shown that the less intrusive operation means a shorter recovery time, less trauma for the dog, less dangr of operative complications. Researchers have also seen less incidence of post-spay incontinence; there has been no increase of pyo compared to dogs who have had the uterus taken out (stump pyo) as well as the ovaries._'


I completely agree with it in principal, but as i said my vets don't do it, not sure why, so just went with what they do as standard as my vets is a two minute walk from where i live and i really like them so figured that was the best option.

i would be interested to know why it isn't common in the UK though.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to talk to my vet about it, I'm sure they don't do it. I'll see if I can locate anywhere that does. I would be prepared to go to another vet to have it done if it's an option, will need to investigate. Thanks Paul


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Our regular vet does not do it, but another practice in the same town does.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is your vet happy with that? We have another practice, who have a fairly new hospital 10 miles away, I'll see if they offer it, it's not mentioned on the website. I don't like them much because they wouldn't see my cat in an emergency when he was hit by a car and we had to drive 30 miles to emergency vet hospital  but I won't cut off my nose to spite my face!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Paul,thanks for this info as im going to be wanting to have Pixie done in the next 3 or 4 mnths,there is a place in Norwich that does it,do you know just how expensive it is?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi Paul,thanks for this info as im going to be wanting to have Pixie done in the next 3 or 4 mnths,there is a place in Norwich that does it,do you know just how expensive it is?


Hi Becky - I have just looked up Taverham Vets as they are the emergency vets for us and they do keyhole surger to may be worth giving them a look  XX


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cost wise we were quoted £200 'all in' (ie drugs and collar)for the standard spay and £300 for keyhole, again inc. drugs and t-shirt!

Would be interested to hear any other quotes and locations.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul, its certainly worth looking into ... although Surrey wasn't on the list I'll ring around some local vets.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks Paul, its certainly worth looking into ... although Surrey wasn't on the list I'll ring around some local vets.


Where abouts in Surrey are you?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We paid £147 for the standard spay but have looked at Taverham Vets in Norfolk and their website says the first and only practice in East Anglia to offer the keyhole though don't know the price but you can view the keyhole surgery photos on their website and if I had known about keyhole I would have taken a look at their practice as it is our emergency vets anyway!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Where abouts in Surrey are you?


We are in Dorking


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> We are in Dorking


The practice in Yateley is close to Camberley, less than an hour from Dorking?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds so much better than normal surgery. Only thing is, Luna has a small hernia and needs that removed at the same time (the vet said) so I guess she may need normal surgery anyway.

Will watch this post with interest though.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> The practice in Yateley is close to Camberley, less than an hour from Dorking?


Thanks Paul


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It would get my vote, I wonder if they dont offer it thinking people would nt pay or is it with it being more technical they dont offer it.I think I paid about £135 for internal stiches and thermal micro chipping as well x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Sounds so much better than normal surgery. Only thing is, Luna has a small hernia and needs that removed at the same time (the vet said) so I guess she may need normal surgery anyway.
> 
> Will watch this post with interest though.


Yes, Maisie had a small hernia removed at the same time as spaying ... just meant a slightly larger wound, but she healed up quickly enough.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I am very inetrested in this and would be prepaired to pay the extra £100 to have a less invasive op...Taverham would only be about 40min drive for me.xxx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I have done a bit more accurate costing.

Willethouse in Staines £370 all in inc. pain relief to go home with.

Kynoch-Yateley £312 plus tshirt and pain relief, £20 approx (We can provide our own tshirt)


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Paul, I have been following this with interest as I plan to have Izzy spayed after her first season (which she has not yet had at 15 months old). I have relations that live in Sandhurst and Yateley so it may be that I would come there for the op and stay for a week with her. I hope you will keep us posted and I will be very interested to know what you think of Kynoch is you go with them. The story posted by Ali has really worried me and this surgery sounds so much better.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi Paul, I have been following this with interest as I plan to have Izzy spayed after her first season (which she has not yet had at 15 months old). I have relations that live in Sandhurst and Yateley so it may be that I would come there for the op and stay for a week with her. I hope you will keep us posted and I will be very interested to know what you think of Kynoch is you go with them. The story posted by Ali has really worried me and this surgery sounds so much better.


Hi Cara - I am really sorry that I have worried you as feel bad for doing this! Beau's spaying saga is really unusual and our vet has never seen anything like it in all his years of being a vet and if you have to go down that route Izzy will more than likely sail through it though I have said on Paul's thread earlier that if I had known about keyhole I would definitely have considered it but then hindsight is a wonderful thing! I think I maybe should have not done the thread about Beau's spay though it did start off because of a daft "friend" and her thoughtless comments and ended up with Beau's not so quick recovery  I really hope I haven't worried anyone else as not everyone will be able to have the keyhole


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We are going to book Jess in I think, we have to wait for 3 months after her first season which will be 7th October, we are away then so the next available Friday is the 14th. Pencilled in for then.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ali please don't worry, i think it is really important to share our experiences so that we all can learn something. If I decide to take the traditional route re spaying I will have your experience to refer to if there are any unusual signs with Izzy. I hope everyone posts their experiences as it helps others to make informed decisions.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: with Cara. If it's an option I would go for keyhole, for my Izzy too, if not, I know where to come for help, support and advice if we need it


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I have Poppy booked in for the conventional surgery this Friday. I am a bit worried, but have heard both good and bad stories, so fingers crossed she will recover quickly. my main concern is keeping a bouncy 14 week old away from her while she is healing! Must go baby vest shopping before Friday....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Ali please don't worry, i think it is really important to share our experiences so that we all can learn something. If I decide to take the traditional route re spaying I will have your experience to refer to if there are any unusual signs with Izzy. I hope everyone posts their experiences as it helps others to make informed decisions.



Thanks Cara - hated the thought of upsetting or worrying anyone  X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Cara - hated the thought of upsetting or worrying anyone  X


i agree Cara as I let people know Betty took longer to recover as so many people told me their dogs were fine the next day and when she wasn't i started getting worried. For me the benefit of a forum like this is the sharing of experiences.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Paul, Betty was taken to Kynoch vets in Bracknell by the dog walker after her attack. They were not my regular vets but due to the excellent care Betty rec'd there I have changed to them permanently. They were also much cheaper than the vet I was using. I will definitely be asking them about this procedure as Betty has got this to look forward to in a couple of months. Really useful post - thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ali, I agree with Cara and others none of us know how things will pane out when a thread starts and we are all coming along for the journey.... its encouraging to get other opinions especially in situations that are a little unsettling or worrying. We have followed many a spey/neutering including Mables and I sounded people out at the time and the answers and support were invaluable. By sharing your experience helps the next person and puppy... thats what it all about :hug:


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Paul, Betty was taken to Kynoch vets in Bracknell by the dog walker after her attack. They were not my regular vets but due to the excellent care Betty rec'd there I have changed to them permanently. They were also much cheaper than the vet I was using. I will definitely be asking them about this procedure as Betty has got this to look forward to in a couple of months. Really useful post - thanks


No problem. They are not our regular vet either, but the contact I have had so far with them so far has been excellent. Once Jess has had her op I will be posting updates on her progress.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who contributes their knowledge and shares their experiences!
I am so nervous of spaying Treacle - I have felt all of your pain Ali - and so grateful for your honest updates.
Paul - you have made me skip with joy - through your links I have seen that the NUVETS practise is only an hour away from me and if my own vet cannot perform keyhole spaying, then I will go to them.

This forum is my new addiction!
Thanks everyone x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am pleased so many of you have found the info useful.

I shared this thread with Kynoch Vets this morning.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess is now booked in at Kynoch Vets Yateley. Pre op 12th October and the procedure on 14th October.

Will update once she is home.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Key hole spaying*

Hi there, I have two cockapoo's that need spaying. My vets don't offer the 
Keyhole surgery but I have been reading about this. Please let me know if
You have this done and how it went. Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Not sure how up to date this list is, we have a group with 2 locations close to us.
> 
> http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm


I've just checked the list out and can't believe that my vets are on there. Yet not once did they mention that Keyhole surgery was available 

I'm astounded as I would most definitely have considered it. Darn, too late now


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Greenleys19 said:


> Please let me know if you have this done and how it went. Thanks


Will do.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I've just checked the list out and can't believe that my vets are on there. Yet not once did they mention that Keyhole surgery was available
> 
> I'm astounded as I would most definitely have considered it. Darn, too late now


That's a shame, how did you get on with the normal spay?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Jess is now booked in at Kynoch Vets Yateley. Pre op 12th October and the procedure on 14th October.
> 
> Will update once she is home.


How old will Jess be by then?? I spoke to Kynoch in Bracknell about this and I defintely want to go down this route although more expensive. They suggest speying from 6 months, but don't want to get caught out as I believe 
Simon's dog was on 6 Months and one week when she came in to season.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> That's a shame, how did you get on with the normal spay?


Not too good. Millie was knocked for six which I wasn't expecting. She was quite washed out for a good 6 days and didn't do a poo or wee for about 48hrs which was quite worrying. In the end the vet gave her a thorough check, felt her tummy and said yes there was a poo in there ! and took blood to test there and then to see if the kidneys had stopped working. 

Whilst waiting the 30 mins for the results we walked around outside, at which point Millie did a massive poo Obviously the massaging the vet did got things working. Then did a wee 

£80 lighter for the blood tests I went back inside to be told all blood checks were fine and nothing wrong. Which by then I knew 

Later that day a client came to visit (I work from home as a beauty therapist) and Millie was so pleased to see her, she widdled on the floor as she used to do as a puppy. My client was so apologetic and tried to clear it up, I was fine, just so pleased to see her weeing again.

I would say it took her a good 2 weeks to really really get back to her old self


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> How old will Jess be by then?? I spoke to Kynoch in Bracknell about this and I defintely want to go down this route although more expensive. They suggest speying from 6 months, but don't want to get caught out as I believe
> Simon's dog was on 6 Months and one week when she came in to season.


Hi, she will be 15 months, 3 months after starting her first season. I think the op is done at the Yately branch.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Julie, glad she is fine now.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Not too good. Millie was knocked for six which I wasn't expecting. She was quite washed out for a good 6 days and didn't do a poo or wee for about 48hrs which was quite worrying. In the end the vet gave her a thorough check, felt her tummy and said yes there was a poo in there ! and took blood to test there and then to see if the kidneys had stopped working.
> 
> Whilst waiting the 30 mins for the results we walked around outside, at which point Millie did a massive poo Obviously the massaging the vet did got things working. Then did a wee
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a similar experience to me with Betty. For over 24 hours she didn't wee or poo and wouldn't eat anything or drink anything for 24 hours.

Just glad they are al, back to themselves now!!

xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I've just checked the list out and can't believe that my vets are on there. Yet not once did they mention that Keyhole surgery was available
> 
> I'm astounded as I would most definitely have considered it. Darn, too late now


Same  I've just seen that my vet does it as well but I was never offered that option for Flo and she was spayed the 'normal' way. I wonder why they don't offer it? Maybe it's more difficult to do and only particular vets at the practice can perform the procedure. I'll definitely ask them about this option for Remy and will ask why it wasn't offered before.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

So glad I have boys!  ....though the next one may be a girl so all of this is very instructive!!!! No plans yet, honest! Lol

Karen x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Keyhole spaying*

Hi, thanks for your reply. I had also looked at the same vets in Yateley as we
Live in Fleet so that's the one we would use. Looking forward to hearing how you both get on. Regards


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Greenleys19 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I had also looked at the same vets in Yateley as we
> Live in Fleet so that's the one we would use. Looking forward to hearing how you both get on. Regards


I am quite often in Fleet myself with work.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess is having her pre-op tomorrow, op on Friday, will update with progress.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Paul, have you had Jess spayed yet? Did you go for laproscopic? I'm interested to know outcome because I've just had consultation with vet (not my own as they don't offer it) re this procedure for Keltie. Have booked it in provisionally for 21st but will be speaking to my vets on Friday just to get their opinion.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here you go Cris, http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4041

she had it 14th October, went very well. We were amazed at the recovery time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Paul - your posts have been very helpful. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick update on Keltie. After much agonising about whether to have her speyed the usual way or laproscopic and whether to let her have a season first we bit the bullet and she was speyed yesterday using the laproscopic mthod. Her op was at 11.00 and we collected her at 5pm. She was a bit dopey but walking. She hardly whined at home last night and even managed to sneak upstairs to me in bed when hubby left door open and jumped onto bed! This morning she was back to normal, took her for her usual early morning walk and hubby was with her all day - said she was a little sleepier than usual but all in all (so far....) she's as good as new. Wasn't gonna post yet as didn't want to tempt fate but in my opinion well worth the extra cost (£306) for such a fantastic recovery and a happy little girl.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update Cris - we are going down the laproscopic road - waiting for her first season as she keeps showing signs [ so hard for an inexperienced owner like me - I thought she was coming into season at 5 months!!!]
I will be glad when it is all done and dusted - but relieved to read it seems to be straight forward and has a quick recovery!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cris said:


> Just a quick update on Keltie. After much agonising about whether to have her speyed the usual way or laproscopic and whether to let her have a season first we bit the bullet and she was speyed yesterday using the laproscopic mthod. Her op was at 11.00 and we collected her at 5pm. She was a bit dopey but walking. She hardly whined at home last night and even managed to sneak upstairs to me in bed when hubby left door open and jumped onto bed! This morning she was back to normal, took her for her usual early morning walk and hubby was with her all day - said she was a little sleepier than usual but all in all (so far....) she's as good as new. Wasn't gonna post yet as didn't want to tempt fate but in my opinion well worth the extra cost (£306) for such a fantastic recovery and a happy little girl.


Hi Cris ... wow more great feedback .. it amazes me how Jessica, Betty and now Keltie bounce back after their keyhole spays .. fab news .. sending you both a hug xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's great news.Izzy is due to have keyhole spey too, but I think she may becoming in to season


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What signs is she showing Ali? x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Frequent weeing, Phoebe sniffing her wee and her bottom and today a dog was VERY interested...
I'll pop in to thevets tomorrow.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No doubt the vet will be able to tell if it is starting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> That's great news.Izzy is due to have keyhole spey too, but I think she may becoming in to season


When we took Keltie in the Nurse checked for signs of her coming into season and said the Vet would also check b4 going ahead with the op. We took her back on Thursday for vet to check her stitches and he was very impressed she hadn't been licking them and she is healing nicely. I'm still staggered at her recovery.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still waiting for an appointment. Only 1 vet at the hospital does the op, and she's been on hols. I gurss it'll be the new year now. Great to hear of Kelties speedy recovery


----------

